# الوحده القاسية



## ضحكة طفل (12 أبريل 2010)

*كثيرًا ما أعاني من الوحدة القاسية! *​
*وأنت في داخلي عميقًا أعمق من نفسي! *​
*أنت تملأ أعماقي، وأنا في غباوتي أظن إني بلا معين! *​
*قديسوك يسندونني، يشاركونني مشاعري، ويصلون عني! *​
*إنهم سحابة شهود تحيط بي! *​
*افتح عن عينيّ فأراك يا قدوس القديسين!*​


----------



## +Coptic+ (12 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا علي الصلاة الجميلة
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (12 أبريل 2010)

امين

صلاة طيبة 
شكراا يااضحكة طفل​


----------



## kalimooo (14 أبريل 2010)

*


امين

شكراااااااا على الصلاة

الجميلة 

سلام المسيح معك


*


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 أبريل 2010)

اميـــن 
ميررررسى على الصلاه 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## mera22 (15 أبريل 2010)

ميرسي كتير

الرب معك


----------



## ضحكة طفل (12 مايو 2010)

m1ged قال:


> *شكرا علي الصلاة الجميلة
> ربنا يبارك حياتك*


يارب سلام
شكرا جدا
لمرورك القيم
الرب يباركك
سلام  المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## ضحكة طفل (12 مايو 2010)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> امين
> 
> صلاة طيبة
> شكراا يااضحكة طفل​


يارب سلام
 شكرا جدا
 لمرورك القيم
 الرب يباركك
 سلام  المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## ضحكة طفل (12 مايو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *
> 
> 
> امين
> ...


يارب سلام
 شكرا جدا
 لمرورك القيم
 الرب يباركك
 سلام  المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## ضحكة طفل (12 مايو 2010)

kokoman قال:


> اميـــن
> ميررررسى على الصلاه
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


يارب سلام
 شكرا جدا
 لمرورك القيم
 الرب يباركك
 سلام  المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## ضحكة طفل (12 مايو 2010)

mera22 قال:


> ميرسي كتير
> 
> الرب معك


يارب سلام
 شكرا جدا
 لمرورك القيم
 الرب يباركك
 سلام  المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## christianbible5 (17 سبتمبر 2010)

> *وأنا في غباوتي أظن إني بلا معين! *


*حلوة اوي...*
*الرب يبارك عمرك...*
*صلي معي لأجل المضطهدين...*
*شكرا لك...*


----------

